# Need Help With Service Entrance Cable Protection



## Fred C (Apr 15, 2014)

We have a standard 200amp overhead service. Comes into meter pan and from the meter pan we ran a 6' of 2"pvc into house to service entrance rated transfer switch. Out of switch we ran SER cable to panel. Inspector said we can't run that far in house as per code. I know if it was SEU cable we have to be the nearest point of entry in home. If wires are physically protected in thought you run as far as you want. We have been doing this for years and never had any problems in other towns. I am looking to find what code applies to this.


----------



## T Healy (Aug 27, 2011)

Fred C said:


> We have a standard 200amp overhead service. Comes into meter pan and from the meter pan we ran a 6' of 2"pvc into house to service entrance rated transfer switch. Out of switch we ran SER cable to panel. Inspector said we can't run that far in house as per code. I know if it was SEU cable we have to be the nearest point of entry in home. If wires are physically protected in thought you run as far as you want. We have been doing this for years and never had any problems in other towns. I am looking to find what code applies to this.


Must be a local code. Where I am from ahj allows 10 feet of unprotected (as in fused) conductors entering a dwelling.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Fred C said:


> ...I know if it was SEU cable we have to be the nearest point of entry in home. If wires are physically protected in thought you run as far as you want. ...


The NEC does not care what type of protection is used for the service conductors. If they enter the building, the code rule requires that the service disconnect, be "nearest the point of entry" of the service conductors.


> 230.70(A)(1) Readily Accessible Location. The service disconnecting means shall be installed at a readily accessible location either outside of a building or structure or *inside* *nearest the point of entrance of the service conductors.*


Some local area enforce the code as written, others allow specific lengths of service conductors to be installed in the building. There are local rules that specify a permitted length. My city permits 10', but all service conductors, inside or outside, are required to be in rigid steel conduit.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

Why did you put the transfer switch inside? 

The POCO used to be very strict with 3-5' of unprotected wire inside the house but I've seen 20'. Any long runs would have to be encased in concrete.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Fred C said:


> We have a standard 200amp overhead service. Comes into meter pan and from the meter pan we ran a 6' of 2"pvc into house to service entrance rated transfer switch. Out of switch we ran SER cable to panel. Inspector said we can't run that far in house as per code. I know if it was SEU cable we have to be the nearest point of entry in home. If wires are physically protected in thought you run as far as you want. We have been doing this for years and never had any problems in other towns. I am looking to find what code applies to this.


Your transfer switch probably does not gave OCP for the wiring downstream.
Out here the general rule is 5' unless in conduit under 3" of concrete.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

as soon as you can here means within 3', unless its outside the house ( which could mean under slab ), or trenched


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Fred C said:


> We have a standard 200amp overhead service. Comes into meter pan and from the meter pan we ran a 6' of 2"pvc into house to service entrance rated transfer switch. Out of switch we ran SER cable to panel. Inspector said we can't run that far in house as per code. I know if it was SEU cable we have to be the nearest point of entry in home. If wires are physically protected in thought you run as far as you want. We have been doing this for years and never had any problems in other towns. I am looking to find what code applies to this.


I get the impression that you are implying that PVC gives some sort of protection. If Sch40 that give no more protection in the eyes of the code than SEU. But as Don states, the NEC does not care what kind of protection or cable is used. It's "nearest the point of entry".


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Does the transfer switch have disconnecting means?
If so would that not satisfy the rule?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

He says it's service rated. All the ones I've seen and installed that meant it had a main breaker. 
6' in does not sound like too much IMO.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Speedy Petey said:


> He says it's service rated. All the ones I've seen and installed that meant it had a main breaker. 6' in does not sound like too much IMO.


Same here., I don't see a problem .


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> He says it's service rated. All the ones I've seen and installed that meant it had a main breaker.
> 6' in does not sound like too much IMO.


I have seen service rated transfer switches without OCP.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Shockdoc said:


> I have seen service rated transfer switches without OCP.


 But isn't that where the service rated comes from?
Or is it just a means of disconnect, like some of the a/c disconnects we use.
Looks like a breaker but doesn't provide any protection.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmacanada said:


> But isn't that where the service rated comes from?


Not necessarily, I can't recall the manufacturing name but I did buy one in PA in 05'


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

I just ordered two eaton service entrance transfer sw. I better look close , maybe they don't offer any protection not that it matters where there going this time.


----------

